# 706 making funny noise



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

after last season of cobia fishing my 706 has developed a scraping sound as i turn the handle. is the rotating head warped or about to cone apart?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I think all 706s make that distinct sound .


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

gotta love that sound, sounds like sand in the gears.:letsdrink


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

A good operating 706 should be virtually silent. The line roller is a common area of maintenance. The roller design makes it tough to get lube in without disasembly. Spin your roller to see if thats where your noise is coming from. It is possible theres sand between the rotor cup and spool which will make a horrible sound. You dont have to worry about a 706 warping...it will break before it warps.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *F|nz (11/10/2008)*A good operating 706 should be virtually silent. The line roller is a common area of maintenance. The roller design makes it tough to get lube in without disasembly. Spin your roller to see if thats where your noise is coming from. It is possible theres sand between the rotor cup and spool which will make a horrible sound. You dont have to worry about a 706 warping...it will break before it warps.


UHH? SILENT? lol 

if you have a 706 and have caught A fish that pulled out good drag the roller will not be silent. if its the roller you can just tell ppl that its from catching tomany fish. if not the roller i would get that checked lol.

THE ROLLER SHOULD NOT BE REPLACED IF MAKING STRANGE NOISE.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

If your roller is noisy then you did'nt maintain it right. I have 3 of these...2 Greenies and a Z. Of coarse your gunna hear a noise when a huge fish rips a couple hundred feet off in seconds. But while cranking it should'nt make the sand grinding noise as commonly heard. And a noisy worn roller can come apart on you with a huge load on it....its happened to me.



> UHH? SILENT? lol
> 
> if you have a 706 and have caught A fish that pulled out good drag the roller will not be silent. if its the roller you can just tell ppl that its from catching tomany fish. if not the roller i would get that checked lol.
> 
> THE ROLLER SHOULD NOT BE REPLACED IF MAKING STRANGE NOISE.


----------



## flipthelip (Apr 7, 2008)

> *donedealin (11/9/2008)*gotta love that sound, sounds like sand in the gears.:letsdrink


Agreed! :bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell, peir rats spend many many seasons thumbing the roller to get that sound.oke

I have two 706's and they both make the distinctive sound. I hatted it at first but learned to love it over time.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

yea Brad k said it.

if the roller does'nt sound like that then theres only one thing i can say is that you DONT catch fish.

i have a shimano stella 2500 and the roller makes a crazy sound like the 706 just at a lower caliber of sound. no matter how much oil you put on it.

my van staal would make that sound but its all water proof..so its all sealed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Alum Maverick's right.

I have broken mine down many a time. I am very anal about cleaning my gear and no amaount of "LUBE" seems to fix the sound. Learn to love it. Sounds especially cool when your working a jig in front of a big fired up Cobe!!!!!!!

Something about it. The small of salt air, the residual slime from an eel on your hands. The (sometimes) gentle sway of the tower, the adrenaline coursing through your veins as that big Mondo Cobe fires up on your jig and the tell tell sign of the 706z. 

WHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on Spring time!!!!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dangit Brad,

I have been trying to focus on hunting and now my mind is fast forwarding to spring.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry bro......LOL!!!

:banghead


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

here's my .02 (.06 after Obama's tax oke)

sounds to me that it is probably a bent rotor cup (the black frame of the reel that the spool drops in to) they are made from some kind of die-cast bullshit that bends pretty easy... chances are the reel was dropped, or hit something... 2 surefire ways to tell if this is the problem, make a few slow cranks on the reel, if you here the scraping right as the spool is at the highest point, bent rotor cup!!!... another way to check, (if you've fished the reel a few timeswhile it's been making this noise,) take the spool off, if the bottom lip is scratched up and you can see the silver material that the spool is made of.... BENT ROTOR CUP!!!

bent rotor cups,... plaguing thousands of pier rats, each and every ling season!


----------

